# periods



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

This is really weird,I quite often miss random days of taking my pill, and have done twice so far in about 8 days (opps). THere is no way i can be pregnant (long story). But i have randomly had another period 8 days after my last one. Also, i keep throwing up, quite a lot at the moment. Mainly in the mornings. Im getting a bit worried. I seem to have random bruises all over me as well that aren't always painful- and sometimes bruises that just hurt- but you cant see them. Just sore patches. Does any of this make sense?


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Nikki-I think missing more than one bcp can screw up your hormones up enough to make you get your period. Missing one pill probably doesnt do it.I'm not sure about the nausea and vomiting. The bruises sound like some sort of allergic reaction. They (bruises) could get more pronounced and painful from vomiting (if they are on your face). I had a small bruise around my eye that I didnt even notice but I became ill, threw up and the retching made it look like I had been beaten.I have had the feeling under my skin that I had a bruise in a certain spot, even though you couldnt see it. I have no idea what causes this, its an odd feeling.These are only guesses, wish I could help more.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Bruises are not on my face, just randomly all over me.Had very bad sstomach today and had to go home from work. :-(I dont know if this is all related.Nikki


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Nikki I don't know what's wrong but I'd say maybe a doctors visit is in order. Any sort of bruising that is not caused by bumping yourself can be a bit of a worry. Maybe there is something going on with your blood vessels or something (not to scare you it could be nothing but I like to be safe rather than sorry). Yes missing 2 pills in a row can bring on a period.And Nancy, I too get that bruising you can't see but can definately feel. It's so odd!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I didn't miss them in a row! Argh. Ive never had this happen before when ive missed days of my pill?


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

have you changed pills? does sond like a bad reaction... ring the nhs helpline they may know... or try to get appointment with gp... doubt you would be pregnant but could be, tho i too have days when i forget or it goes right through me if the D's bad...best get it checked though


----------



## 14780 (Jul 19, 2005)

Some medicines affect the body slowly in odd ways. Your BC could be causing a decrease in you platelet count, resulting in more bruising and really making your periods wacky. I've got platelet problems without medicine, but certain ones make it much worse. I'd go to the Doc and maybe see about maybe switching meds?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Er...no, i really can't be pregnant. Its not actually possible. I spoke with the nurse. She didnt have much to say really either.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Nikki-Maybe you should see the doc and get some blood tests to test your bleeding time, clotting, platelets, etc. The problem might not be related to your bcp's.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

The nurse suggested i saw the doc too. She said that spotting with missed pills is normal, actual period like bleeding is not.. weird.


----------

